# Model train show coming to Bentonville



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

The fifth annual Great Northwest Arkansas Model Train and Historical Memorabilia Show will be from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Feb. 23 at the Clarion Hotel and Convention Center in Bentonville. Admission is $ 5 for adults, and children 12 years and younger will be admitted free. There will be door prizes, clinics, seminars, slide presentations, model contests and more. Call Bill Wright at 426-1544 or e-mail w 5 mth 73 @ cox. net.


----------

